# Colorado Elk Hunt



## UTEXPLORER (Jul 7, 2009)

This is my wifes grandfathers story, about his Elk hunt in CO this year. He normally hunts his ranch in TX and is used to taking whitetails and hogs.

Wanting a Wapiti*

*From the Cree language: Waapiti, a large deer species native to western North America and eastern Asia .

Friends, if you have yet to take an elk, or haven't hunted with AWWC member Walt Isenhour of Lone Star Outfitters, then partner, that's too long, start making plans!

Walt, wife Carol and their guides are serious, organized and well, just know what they're doin'.

Lone Star Outfitters' ranches are just north of the famed Vermejo Park and Hill ranches which offer over 1,000,000 acres of prime elk habitat and an elk herd of proven genetics.

When I bid on the hunt at our McBride Banquet in 2008 I was just hopin' for some antlers to hang on the wall and some elk meat for the 'fridge. Little did I know what an old guy can endure as Lone Star Outfitters emphasizes 320+ class trophy bull elk and one must work to get them!

I was paired with a lean, long-legged 27-year-young guide that lives in the mountains and is known to run up steep grades. (Now mind you not everyone has this experience as some can ride electric buggies that take some of the stalk away.)

After the first day of breathlessly following my mountain-goat guide up and down the mountainside I asked Walt what possessed him to pair us. He said, "Justin asked me the same question after you missed that elk this morning. I told him that you said you were a former Marine and a good shot."

Man, did I ever regret shooting my mouth off.

The shot.

After our stalk that first morning one of the few things Justin said at all was, "are you okay with a 300-yard shot?" I didn't know what to say. He sensed my reticence and said, "shoot the near one". It was only 250-260 yards and I shot too low.

I found out later that one is supposed to raise your shot a couple feet. Okay, maybe not really that much but I haven't shot at much over 100 yds. since qualifying on the USMC rifle range during the Revolutionary War or so.

On Day 2 Justin and I had another flat-belly hunter join us and I trailed behind them both, and Ryan smokes! We didn't see any shooter-elk that day but I had a nice visit with Ryan who actually talks.

Day 3, Friday the 13th, dawned rainy, overcast, and I thought, bleak. But Justin was undaunted, actually pumped!

"I have a good feeling about you today", he encouraged. We donned rain gear and headed out, soon spotting elk in a long meadow. We began a stalk from downwind, only to have some elk enter the meadow between us and our prey. We retreated, then saw elk deviating from the meadow in an effort to cross the road! We stalked and set up for a shot at a bull in that group - only to have a service truck come down the road and begin honking his horn! Needless to say, as was intended by the jerk in the truck, that wasn't conducive to good hunting. He must have sensed that I was a Texan hunting his elk.

Later in the day another guide spotted elk in the southern end of the same meadow. No problem, except that we would have to stalk from upwind of the herd, it was getting late, still dreary and wet, and I was mildly disenchanted. While Justin was contemplating this scenario I was secretly hoping he would just decide that conditions were too risky and we should go back to camp, get dry, warm and have some adult warming fluids. No such thoughts entered his mind.

We began a 45 minute stalk, eventually crouching and creeping through a long ditch. It was getting very near the end of shooting time and light was minimal.

I was tired, apprehensive, nervous, thinking about a BM, and praying to the hunting gods to help me. We stopped to observe the bull elk several times and I thought each time would be The Shot. No, after my earlier faux pas Justin was determined to get me close. At 150 yards or so he was ready. We couldn't find a decent gun-rest as I had abandoned the shooting stick Walt loaned me so Justine said, "lean your rifle across my shoulder".

I thought he had finally lost his mind.

At the first shot I wasn't certain of a hit and the bull turned, facing us. Now the target was narrow and smaller. I still don't know about the second shot but the bull then turned broadside with the third he went down.

Calm, cool, collected Justin was now leaping into the air yelling, "we got him, he's the one I told you I spotted the first night we met!"

From this moment forward, and I told him this, if Justin tells me that Easter is coming, I'll start painting my eggs.

The bull elk was a nice 6X6, rough-scoring 322 5/8, about 5 ½ years of age.

As we walked to the bull Justin looked at his watch and said, "it's 5:13, we had less than two minutes of shooting time left." It seemed too dark for me.

Justin left to go fetch his truck, I was very glad not to have to follow him again.

I looked to the east and thanked Orion-The-Hunter for my success.

I enjoyed a very nice time with the gods of fellow hunters and gatherers while there in the darkness.

I will remember and savor that time forever.

The thought that I might not be alone entered my mind. I foolishly reloaded my

30-.06, although I couldn't see more than two feet. I waited in the dark for what seemed like hours. (Yes, I had a flashlight but thought I must save the battery power, after all, only two people knew where I was, Justin and God. What if something happened to Justin?)

I'm hoping I will not have to take a shot under low-light conditions again, but I am shopping for a new riflescope just in case. (Catch the phrase, "Just-in"-?)

If you are wise and fortunate enough to hunt with Lone Star Outfitters, ask for Justin and tell him that Steele sent you. He just might be amused.

Beverly and I know that we not only made memories on this trip but great new

friends.

Walt and Carol are super people, serious about bidness but intent on your having a grand and successful time.

Lone Star Outfitters' contact information can be found online, call or email them soon&#8230;

You'll be glad you did, Podnah.[attachment=2:21emvofg]rsz_2009_11144thseasontoups0035.jpg[/attachment:21emvofg][attachment=1:21emvofg]rsz_12009_11144thseasontoups0039.jpg[/attachment:21emvofg][attachment=2:21emvofg]rsz_2009_11144thseasontoups0035.jpg[/attachment:21emvofg]


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice bull


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

great bull and very entertainingly written. I loved it.


----------



## UTEXPLORER (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks guys...I thought some would enjoy it, even though it's out of state.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Nice! I was confused though with the service truck honking at the elk; with the statement of 1,000,000 acres available, of private land or??


----------



## UTEXPLORER (Jul 7, 2009)

With that mutch land, I am assuming there would be a service road cutting through, boardering, or even dividing the land. I also think the 1,000,000 might be divided into two different ranches. I am not sure I will ask him when I see him at Christmas.


----------

